
Myrddin Compiler - sephoric
https://github.com/oridb/mc
======
sephoric
My favorite features of Myrddin, quoted from its home page[1]:

> _It features strong type checking, generics, type inference, closures, and
> traits. It aims to fit into a similar niche as C, but with fewer bullets in
> your feet._

> _Myrddin does not aim to explore the forefront of type theory or compiler
> technology. It does not focus on guaranteeing perfect safety. It is
> satisfied to be a practical, small language._

Maybe one day he'll shorten it to Myr like Nimrod shortened to Nim? Would be
easier to remember how to spell it.

[1] [https://myrlang.org/](https://myrlang.org/)

~~~
3rdAccount
Isn't Myrddin another name for Merlin or something...maybe Latin?

Myr is too much like Mir (Russian space station).

Edit: Wikipedia search says it is Welsh for Merlin & Merlinus is Latin for it.

------
nielsbot
Seems pretty well thought out...

